# Let's see your Whiskey!



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Whether it's bourbon, scotch, or good ole Tennessee No.7, most of us are fans of whiskey. I've been working on my bourbon selections for a bit and have a bottle of Oban that I sip every so often... Let's see your whiskey!


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice selection might I advise you to add Blanton's to your shelf you won't be disappointed


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I wish I could keep at least one bottle around long enough to take a picture.

I would also recommend Knob Creek and Gentleman Jack.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

There's a knob creek hiding out back there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Not sure why buy I enjoy the Gentleman Jack more than the single barrel. It just seems smoother straight up in a frozen mason jar :dunno:


----------



## mithrilG60 (Nov 9, 2008)

The bookcase is whisky, the rum lives on top of the Aristocrat.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice collection sir!!!!


----------



## numismaniac (Jan 14, 2012)

Not sure if I can post pics yet, check the avatar, frosty little jar, also been a bourbon drinker/whiskey drinker since my teens. I was an original member of The Kentucky Bourbon Circle when it started, still have stuff packed up from those days, one year I will get it out and let my new wife decorate. I got a sampling kit from old Booker Noe himself.Think I'm in the Bardstown Whiskey Society now. If you ever get a chance go to Bourbon country for a couple days. Should try out Angel's Envy and some Pappy van Winkle's. I live in TN. and think most TN whiskey is rotgut! Real White Dog is the best!


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

mithrilG60 said:


> The bookcase is whisky, the rum lives on top of the Aristocrat.


Wow! That's a great looking selection! Very impressive!


----------



## ajk170 (Feb 17, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Whether it's bourbon, scotch, or good ole Tennessee No.7, most of us are fans of whiskey. I've been working on my bourbon selections for a bit and have a bottle of Oban that I sip every so often... Let's see your whiskey!


Those are some good looking whiskeys! It's nice to have a selection to choose from!


----------

